# Delayed data temporarily gone



## Joe Blow (27 May 2008)

Some of you may have noticed that we have lost the Market Summary and the Stock Quote feature. Sadly, this is due to an increase of $1,600 a month in costs to display this data on ASF.

I am hoping this will only be a temporary situation as I would like to continue providing ASX market data to ASF members but right now we just cannot afford this huge increase in costs. The stock tipping competition will now return to just one update per day.

If you found these features useful and would like to help us get them back then *please support our paying advertisers*. I don't think people understand how important it is that those who pay to advertise on ASF see a return on their advertising dollar. ASF's sole source of revenue is from advertising, with a very small amount from sales from the ASF Investment Shop. Sadly, advertisers expect visitors and sales and if they don't get them then they stop advertising. If they do get them they stick around and continue to advertise.

If you enjoy ASF and would like to see it grow and prosper then the only way to ensure that happens is for the ASF membership to support those who support the site: *the paying advertisers*.

I sincerely appreciate any support you can offer.


----------



## sam76 (27 May 2008)

I'm clicking as we speak.


----------



## Miner (27 May 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> Some of you may have noticed that we have lost the Market Summary and the Stock Quote feature. Sadly, this is due to an increase of $1,600 a month in costs to display this data on ASF.
> 
> I am hoping this will only be a temporary situation as I would like to continue providing ASX market data to ASF members but right now we just cannot afford this huge increase in costs. The stock tipping competition will now return to just one update per day.
> 
> ...





Hi Joe

Do you like to introduce a small fee from us to avoid a guestimated revenue from the advertisers and not to reduce the facilities for your users. 

Of course advertisement is a must and so the supports are necessary. Stock quote however should not be an issue as it is available from ASX and all the brokers' sites provide the same facility. So cost reduction to that extent is a good move. 

However for practical reasons not always the purchase of the advertised product be possible for all . 

I am not sure how do they track down if the purchase was from ASF advertisement. But that is not an issue and merely my lack of knowledge.

I am sure there would be others who will support the suggestion of having a small fee for ASF. For a day parking in a small City like Perth costs between $7 to $30 . Sydney and Melbourne are of course different. 

Regards


----------



## sam76 (27 May 2008)

Just on that Joe, I still cant open the VW link.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 May 2008)

Miner: Sadly, I've gone the donation route before and it was very rarely used. Also, in the past, people have outright rejected the idea of paying to access ASF as the vast majority of other stock market forums are free. Besides, it was always my intention that ASF would remain free of charge if possible.

However, if people would like to donate to ASF they can send it to:

Aussie Networks Pty. Ltd.
P.O. Box 1130
Carindale, QLD. 4152

Any donations are always gratefully accepted.

Sam: That's a Google ad and not under my control, so I'm not quite sure what's going on there.


----------



## sam76 (27 May 2008)

Just don't want you mising out on hits, that's all


----------



## finnsk (27 May 2008)

Hi Joe

I have had no advertising on my screen for a long time, just looked for them again was not able to find any.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 May 2008)

sam76 said:


> Just don't want you mising out on hits, that's all




Are you sure your browser isn't stopping new windows from opening?


----------



## Joe Blow (27 May 2008)

finnsk said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> I have had no advertising on my screen for a long time, just looked for them again was not able to find any.




You aren't seeing any advertisements at all?


----------



## finnsk (27 May 2008)

Think it is the settings one my conputer there is something wrong with, just turned internet security off and vupti the advertising is back sorry Joe.


----------



## happyjack (28 May 2008)

Joe, You Said

"Some of you may have noticed that we have lost the Market Summary and the Stock Quote feature. Sadly, this is due to an increase of $1,600 a month in costs to display this data on ASF."
-------------------------

Did you have a way of knowing how many of the forum users actually used the share price  feature ? I certainly never have and I don't think that many people would, did it occur to you that if you were to put even half of that money into a monthly prize for best post (no one allowed to win more than once a year) OK we know that certain posters would win the first 4 or 5 (and they would deserve to) but after that it would be open and the more posts you get the more people will visit your site and the more advertisers you will get. I know your site does not have a vote button but most do so it could not be that hard to get one, or have a thread where people can vote. just an idea


----------



## sails (28 May 2008)

I tend to agree with Happyjack that most ASF members may not even use it due to having access to other data.  Seems very expensive for delayed data, IMO.


----------



## Naked shorts (19 June 2008)

perhaps you could put a Paypal donate button somewhere on the site. it would make donating much much easier.


----------



## prawn_86 (19 June 2008)

Naked shorts said:


> perhaps you could put a Paypal donate button somewhere on the site. it would make donating much much easier.




Good idea NS.

What do you think Joe?


----------



## Joe Blow (19 June 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Good idea NS.
> 
> What do you think Joe?




I had a Paypal donation button up for three years and it was never used by anyone to make a donation to ASF. I received a few via the mail but never via the Paypal button.

I'll have a look and see if it's worth putting it back up. It seemed to slow the site down for some visitors. 

Donations are always nice (and appreciated!) but supporting the paying advertisers is the best way to ensure that ASF will be around for the long haul, as revenue sourced from advertising represents at least 90% of ASF's income.


----------



## Naked shorts (20 June 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> I had a Paypal donation button up for three years and it was never used by anyone to make a donation to ASF. I received a few via the mail but never via the Paypal button.
> 
> I'll have a look and see if it's worth putting it back up. It seemed to slow the site down for some visitors.
> 
> Donations are always nice (and appreciated!) but supporting the paying advertisers is the best way to ensure that ASF will be around for the long haul, as revenue sourced from advertising represents at least 90% of ASF's income.




Perhaps having it there reminds people that ASF needs donations (and they decide they would prefer to do it with the mail). 

Paypal is also becoming more widly spread, espically with eBay enforcing its use...


----------



## happyjack (28 June 2008)

Hi Joe
If it is going to cost $18,000 a year just for the Data, why not go the whole hog and put in charts, like "egoli" the news service or dare I mention ts, who incidentally surround their charts with adverts. Surely there would be a charting firm who would put in a cut down version for free just to "showcase " their product. I know "incredible" used to supply Etrade with charts. Now they are supplied by "big charts.com" This would be great especially if it was on its own page like etrade and it could be put on one monitor while ASF was on another.

Now that ASX is going to get competition maybe the price will go down


----------



## happyjack (28 June 2008)

Hi Joe 
I just had another look, what would be stopping you from putting in a link to "freecharts.com.au" You would need to have some sort of return programed so your clients came back when the link was closed but it could be run on 2  monitors freecharts on one and ASF on the other. Would be great and cost you nothing

Happyjack


----------

